# Ty beanie babies



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was just given over 100 beanies,oh my. I have no idea what i'm gonna do with them. They are mostly from around 1994-1996. Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Feb 17, 2010)

I joined the Beanie Baby craze after trying to locate a couple for my friends kids....I was addicted in about a week. I chased the UPS trucks and knew just when certain stores were getting their deliveries,knew all their names and birth dates I think I must have had over 700 at one time... multiples of many along w/their misfits and I have 3 complete sets of all the McDonalds kids ones (3yrs. worth ) and ones from Canada and the Special One that they only made for their employees for Christmas.

So many people started collecting them that I highly doubt they will ever become valuable ( but thats what i thought )

After a couple yrs of storing them in closets in big boxes ( I never displayed any ) I started giving them away...tied on Christmas gifts, in my nieces Easter Basket...just about any of my friends that came over I would give them a couple to give to their kids. I think i even sent a couple w/Christmas packages to our armed forces. Finally i still had so many I dropped a box off to the local police dept. ( many times in domestic problems the poor kids get caught up and are afraid of the police for taking Mom/Dad away in handcuffs) to pass out and I gave a couple boxes to our fire dept to give to kids too. In one parade we took Skillet to I had him dressed as a Beanie Baby( he was Derby the brown and white horse ) with the tag in his ear and I tied all sorts of the B.B.'s onto the cart. I still have about 7 huge boxes of them and will just continue to give them out as little gifts. And will most likely bring some more to the fire dept or toy drives around christmas time.

There are a few I will keep....Princess Di, some Christmas bears and a few others......looking back I cringe at how addicting collecting those things were......cripes....thats alot of hay I could have put in the barn.

If you enjoy them keep them ( or pick your favorites to keep ) and donate the rest or just keep for fun gifts. DO NOT USE AS DOG TOYS lots of little beads inside..dangerous and its $%#$# attempting to sweep them up off the floor!!

Enjoy your new pets!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 17, 2010)

I till have mine. There are two large boxes in my closet. I will keep them for a few years. Someday they will be worth something again. And my kids or grand kids will have fun selling them. So I plan on keeping mine.


----------



## CKC (Feb 17, 2010)

Years ago I donated mine to a charity called Beanies For Baghdad. There was a U.S. soldier that started the program for the children.


----------



## LindaL (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleRibbie said:


> I joined the Beanie Baby craze after trying to locate a couple for my friends kids....I was addicted in about a week. I chased the UPS trucks and knew just when certain stores were getting their deliveries,knew all their names and birth dates I think I must have had over 700 at one time... multiples of many along w/their misfits and I have 3 complete sets of all the McDonalds kids ones (3yrs. worth ) and ones from Canada and the Special One that they only made for their employees for Christmas. So many people started collecting them that I highly doubt they will ever become valuable ( but thats what i thought )
> 
> After a couple yrs of storing them in closets in big boxes ( I never displayed any ) I started giving them away...tied on Christmas gifts, in my nieces Easter Basket...just about any of my friends that came over I would give them a couple to give to their kids. I think i even sent a couple w/Christmas packages to our armed forces. Finally i still had so many I dropped a box off to the local police dept. ( many times in domestic problems the poor kids get caught up and are afraid of the police for taking Mom/Dad away in handcuffs) to pass out and I gave a couple boxes to our fire dept to give to kids too. In one parade we took Skillet to I had him dressed as a Beanie Baby( he was Derby the brown and white horse ) with the tag in his ear and I tied all sorts of the B.B.'s onto the cart. I still have about 7 huge boxes of them and will just continue to give them out as little gifts. And will most likely bring some more to the fire dept or toy drives around christmas time.
> 
> ...



Good idea! I have 2 boxes of them that I have been trying to sell off and on (no takers) and didn't want to just give them to Good will or something. But with my move coming up, I don't wanna take them either. I will pack them in smaller boxes and take them to police stations and the fire dept. I doubt they will be worth anything (except a few really rare ones), but if it helps small children feel more secure having a new "friend"...totally worth it!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 17, 2010)

I figured I would keep a couple and donate the rest.I saw humphrey the camel was on ebay for alot but wasn't sure how to tell if it was the one I had.Mine was from 1996.I'll probably let my son keep a couple to.


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2010)

CKC said:


> Years ago I donated mine to a charity called Beanies For Baghdad. There was a U.S. soldier that started the program for the children.


Kim, that is so cool!!!



:yes


----------



## CKC (Feb 17, 2010)

Jill said:


> CKC said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago I donated mine to a charity called Beanies For Baghdad. There was a U.S. soldier that started the program for the children.
> ...


Thanks Jill! My Mom donated hers as well. We made a few hundred children smile...


----------



## REO (Feb 17, 2010)

I've always wanted a horse & kitty one.





Those of you that give them to good causes, bless you! You're awesome!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Feb 17, 2010)

O.K. Robin....Horse and Kitty will be mailed after the week end!! I Promise...just need your address!!


----------



## REO (Feb 18, 2010)

Really??? Oh WOW! Thank you! {{{{{Heidi}}}}}


----------



## dreamlandnh (Feb 18, 2010)

I too once collected these and stopped. I have sense donated them all to the horse club or 4H and they have used them as trophies for the younger kids. My daughter just did the same thing with her webkins.


----------



## Katiean (Feb 19, 2010)

I have 2 of STRECH the Ostrich. One sits on a toilet candy dish (I worked for a plumer) with a crown on his head. The other one just sits on the top corner of my desk hutch. I got them when I had ostriches. This kind of Ostrich isn't dangerous. LOL.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Feb 20, 2010)

I still have mine and well over 500 at that. I had hoped to sell them one day but now that I have two kids I doubt that will happen. I still buy some every once in a while though so I guess you cant say im still hooked


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 20, 2010)

I just called the barn I work at,they work with children who have emotional problems etc. I told them I was just given around 100 beanies and could they use them in their program and they thought that would be great



.


----------

